# 2 year old filly training



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Hi everyone 
I have a trekahner filly who turned two in April, we take her out for walks and get her used to 'spooky' things such as plastic bags and bicycles etc. Jakes recently had her first bit in and a roller on and isn't bothered by any of it 
What age do people recommend for putting a saddle on? No riding just saddle on and walking in hand 
Also if you have any other ideas of things I could do with her it would be much appreciated &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Auslander (29 June 2016)

Honestly. I'd chuck her out in a big field with a bunch of other babies, and let her be a horse for a year or two. She's got the basics - so she doesn't need to be faffed around with at her age. Anything you do with her now is for your benefit, not hers.


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

Ditto Auslander - if she is calm and unworried now then I'd just chuck her out and leave her out for 18 months. Pleanty of time to teach her that stuff later on


----------



## Jenna1406 (29 June 2016)

At two if I had my older mare in, I would sometimes take my now 4 year old in and place a saddle on her back with no girth to get her used to the feeling.  Just for a couple of minutes.  Also, when my older mare was getting clipped, I had breagha tied up near her to get used to the clipper noise and now I can clip her face with the big clippers no problem.

Occasionally, I would take her for a small walk in hand, I introduced breagha to long reining in winter the year she turned 2 and then reintroduced it in spring when she was 3.  I never did it often but she still got better each time.

I have never had a youngster before and was going of what I felt was right at that point.  Good luck with her.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Unfortunately that's not available to us! She gets very naughty and can be bargey if she's just left with my other horse, unless we do something with her most days she gets quite bored and starts to climb out of the field


----------



## Auslander (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Unfortunately that's not available to us! She gets very naughty and can be bargey if she's just left with my other horse, unless we do something with her most days she gets quite bored and starts to climb out of the field
		
Click to expand...

Youngsters do better with other youngsters for company. By essentially putting her to work at 2, you're taking away her chance to be a baby. You'll have 20 years of work out of her once she's 4 - at least give her a few more years on youngstock livery somewhere to grow up with a gang of mates.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

She enjoys spending time with us and doing things, she's not being put into work, we do little bits with her that's fun for her to do. Where we are we don't have a big field full of youngsters for her to go out with


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			She enjoys spending time with us and doing things, she's not being put into work, we do little bits with her that's fun for her to do. Where we are we don't have a big field full of youngsters for her to go out with
		
Click to expand...

Just let her be a baby! She doesn't *need* the work and you don't want to turn her sour. 

Having worked on a stud I can tell you right now they do alot better amongst their own "crowd" than being overly humanised and handled. Ours were handled every day until 6 months old, then turned out until 3. They were caught for jabs, worming and feet. Thats it. 

Broken at 3, turned away for 1 year, brought back in at 4 for re-backing - if a big youngster could possibly be turned away again.

Chuck her out, leave her alone, let her be a baby. Find a stud with a herd that can take her.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

In my original post I've asked for things to do with her, and as I've already stated turning her out with a group is not an option for me. So as you have no useful advice for me regard my question, please stop replying onto my post.


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

And you have been given the best option for your youngster, let her be a youngster with other horses.

If you are not prepared to take advice, do not ask for it.


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 June 2016)

Things you can do with her - move her to somewhere more suitable for youngsters. There is no need to do anything other than the absolute basics with a 2yo and definitely no need for daily handling. 

Experience - currently have 7 horses between 2 and 7 and the eldest I have owned from 3 weeks. All have had youngsters to play with plus one nanny horse to keep them in check. None were naughty, none tried to climb out of the field. If your horse is doing this you need to reassess how it is kept.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

I asked for advice for things to do with her, not the best lifestyle option. If I was given advice on what I actually asked for I would be more than willing to take it.


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			I asked for advice for things to do with her, not the best lifestyle option. If I was given advice on what I actually asked for I would be more than willing to take it.
		
Click to expand...

What you need to do with her - nothing. She is 2 - she should be out being a horse and learning from her peers. If you wanted a horse to do things with you should have bought a 4yo?


----------



## Auslander (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			In my original post I've asked for things to do with her, and as I've already stated turning her out with a group is not an option for me. So as you have no useful advice for me regard my question, please stop replying onto my post.
		
Click to expand...

There's really no need to be rude. Most of the experienced people on this forum will concur that the best thing for babies is other babies, and just enough human intervention to make them pleasant to handle. If you can't provide this at her current yard, it would be better fro her to go to a stud and live with other babies.
Youngsters that get messed about with when they are still learning the mot important thing of all-how to be a horse, have a tendency to end up difficult to handle as they get older.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

She spends 90% of the time out with my gelding being a horse, however as I have already mentioned, she gets bored, which has been kept under control by bringing her in a few times a week to be groomed, or walked out or something to keep her occupied. She enjoys it, and she enjoys having human company. 
If people on horse and hound are going to continue to be incapable of actually answering my question I'll remove my post to somewhere where I might actually get a decent answer.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

I've politely asked for no replies that aren't relevant, not being rude just want something actually useful to me. 
Yes I know there are experienced people here which is why I thought it would be a good place to ask, starting to think that was a bad idea! 
The only local stud to me does not have a 'young stock livery', so as I keep saying, that's not an option.


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 June 2016)

I have nothing more to ad - I think you have a bad set up to keep a youngster. You shouldn't need to do anything to 'keep her under control' - other youngsters will do that. Living out with one gelding must be sending her insane - she needs to be allowed to play and be a baby.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Without actually seeing my setup you are in no position to comment on how good it is.


----------



## Auslander (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			She spends 90% of the time out with my gelding being a horse, however as I have already mentioned, she gets bored, which has been kept under control by bringing her in a few times a week to be groomed, or walked out or something to keep her occupied. She enjoys it, and she enjoys having human company. 
If people on horse and hound are going to continue to be incapable of actually answering my question I'll remove my post to somewhere where I might actually get a decent answer.
		
Click to expand...

What you are getting is people identifying and commenting on the issue - I'm sorry you don't like the answers. An adult horse isn't really the answer - it's her peers she needs to be with. Her behaviour in the field isn't because she's bored and needs to come in and be played with, it's because she needs other youngsters to play with. Horses don't get bored in the same way we do.

You could try the Parelli forums - they might offer the sort of answers you're prepared to accept...


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

If you're not prepared to answer the originally posted question then why bother to reply? 
The problem isn't me not liking the answers, it's people not giving my answers related to my question. 
I don't normally post on these types of forums and now I remember why, people are incapable of being helpful!


----------



## stormox (29 June 2016)

I dont think it would do any harm to get her used to a roller- a saddle might go too far back on her as shes only 2 and hasnt lengthened in the barrel yet. But a roller would prepare her for a rug, and get her used to a girth. It wouldnt hurt to practice loading/unloading, you never know when it might be necessary.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Stormox thank you! I never even thought about loading/unloading &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			If you're not prepared to answer the originally posted question then why bother to reply? 
The problem isn't me not liking the answers, it's people not giving my answers related to my question. 
I don't normally post on these types of forums and now I remember why, people are incapable of being helpful!
		
Click to expand...

No. You are incapable of taking on board advice from the likes of Auslander who is very experienced. I agree with everything both she and EQUIDAE has said. Have you ever owned or worked with youngsters OP?


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			The problem isn't me not liking the answers, it's people not giving my answers related to my question. 
I don't normally post on these types of forums and now I remember why, people are incapable of being helpful!
		
Click to expand...

The answers are very relevant and helpful. The issues you are having are due to your setup being unsuitable. If you cannot move, could you move another youngster on?

ETA - if you're having problems with a two year old I dread to think how you are going to cope when she turns 5...


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

I've said multiple times that young stock livery isn't an option, yet that's all you seem to be able to keep saying. Maybe if you actually read my original post and realised you don't agree with me doing stuff with a two year old, or don't actually have anything useful to say, you shouldn't comment, because you're not being helpful in the slightest. 
And yes I have worked with youngsters, I used to work and a stud farm, and (shock) they didn't just leave them in a field all the time.


----------



## Casey76 (29 June 2016)

If you want to do things, go get a book and sit and read in the field with her - it's how I spent must of my evenings with my youngster.  If she comes over to investigate make a bit of a fuss of her, but mainly just observe her being a young horse. 

I agree with the others though - a single older gelding us probably not the mist stimulating of company for her - she needs someone to play with, someone to instigate a mad gallop around the field, someone to have a bit of rough and tumble with.


----------



## saddlesore (29 June 2016)

I did bits and bobs with my boy at 2. Short walks in hand. Walking over tarpaulins, meeting umbrellas, learning to be nice about lifting feet and generally being a pleasant boy. He also had a roller on a few times at 2 and I'd groom him from the mounting block so he got used to me being up high. He did, and still does, however also live out in a large herd of mixed ages.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

I don't actually have any issues with her UNLESS I just leave her in the field. When she does stuff with me she is perfect. 
I can't move another youngster on as the only other one on the yard is a colt who hasn't been gelded


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Thank you I'll definitely do that! 
They play ALOT and definitely do the mad gallop around the field, although she's normally the one to fall over first!


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Saddlesore thank you, I'll try umbrellas etc with her.


----------



## stormox (29 June 2016)

Handling feet regularly is important, however old they are, you could pick up feet and do the sort of things farriers do, I would also lead youngsters over poles so they get used  to them, and when they start jumping poles aren't scary things that warrant massive leaps over.
I understand that no ones set up is absolutely perfect and we have to do the best we can for our horses with whatever facilities/land we have available to us. Good luck with your youngster, Becca Daisy


----------



## Auslander (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			If you're not prepared to answer the originally posted question then why bother to reply? 
The problem isn't me not liking the answers, it's people not giving my answers related to my question. 
I don't normally post on these types of forums and now I remember why, people are incapable of being helpful!
		
Click to expand...

Actually -people are extremely helpful on here. just because you didn't get the answers you wanted, doesnt mean they were sensible suggestions. 
You'll be delighted to hear that I cannot be at all ar5ed to continue beating my head against a brick wall.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Poles is a really good idea thank you! I can imagine her leaping drastically over them haha


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Auslander said:



			Actually -people are extremely helpful on here. just because you didn't get the answers you wanted, doesnt mean they were sensible suggestions. 
You'll be delighted to hear that I cannot be at all ar5ed to continue beating my head against a brick wall.
		
Click to expand...

I have got response that are helpful to me, yours just wasn't 
Wonderful. Have a nice day.


----------



## Gloi (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Unfortunately that's not available to us! She gets very naughty and can be bargey if she's just left with my other horse, unless we do something with her most days she gets quite bored and starts to climb out of the field
		
Click to expand...

There's the answer then as to what you need to do with her. Get her in a bigger group of young horses for a start.


----------



## maximoo (29 June 2016)

I've a strapping Hanoverian 2yr old gelding he had never been handle 12mnth ago since then he has took to having rugs on feet trimmed roller & bridle on took for walks without any fuss even just had a saddle on & he never batted an eyelid with time & patient & reputation he's taken all in stride had youngsters before each & every horse is different


----------



## ester (29 June 2016)

It doesn't have to be the stud near you that doesn't offer youngstock livery though, it could be anywhere?!
If you can't provide her with what she needs, which is pretty much inarguably company of a big group of younger and/or mixed ages, not just a single gelding then you move her to somewhere that can provide that surely? I just don't get the 'I can't do that here'. My yard won't be suitable when my chap retires either, he will go somewhere that meets his needs better!


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Gloi said:



			There's the answer then as to what you need to do with her. Get her in a bigger group of young horses for a start.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'll just buy some more youngsters to put in a field that is only big enough for two. Incase you haven't read my original post, I've asked for training advice, not lifestyle.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

maximoo said:



			I've a strapping Hanoverian 2yr old gelding he had never been handle 12mnth ago since then he has took to having rugs on feet trimmed roller & bridle on took for walks without any fuss even just had a saddle on & he never batted an eyelid with time & patient & reputation he's taken all in stride had youngsters before each & every horse is different
		
Click to expand...

What kind of saddle did you use? Just a standard one or like a treeless or anything?


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

ester said:



			It doesn't have to be the stud near you that doesn't offer youngstock livery though, it could be anywhere?!
If you can't provide her with what she needs, which is pretty much inarguably company of a big group of younger and/or mixed ages, not just a single gelding then you move her to somewhere that can provide that surely? I just don't get the 'I can't do that here'. My yard won't be suitable when my chap retires either, he will go somewhere that meets his needs better!
		
Click to expand...

There are a limited number of yards in my area, I'm not shipping her off halfway across the country. As I've said, I've asked for training advice; so please stop telling me to move her.


----------



## spacefaer (29 June 2016)

As someone who has started off plenty of youngsters in their ridden careers, the ones that are the most difficult are the overhandled ones that come from private homes, where they have been fiddled with, and played about with, when they should have been developing their socialisations skills with other horses.

We have one 19 yr old who came from such a background - he is incapable of being turned out with other horses as he never learnt how to interact with them correctly. We have owned him 7 yrs and I have found one horse in that time who stands up to him and won't be bullied by him.  It's very sad, as he's actually a really nice person - he just never learnt to read communication signals from other horses as a youngster.

I know it's not what you want to hear, OP, but you really aren't helping your young horse at this point.  If she's climbing the fence, do you not think she's trying to get away from an uncomfortable place, not that she is playing, or wanting to be with humans. Horses don't work like that. If she was happy in the field, she would stay there.

(waits to be shot down, like everyone else who has offered well meaning and knowledgable advice)


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

spacefaer said:



			As someone who has started off plenty of youngsters in their ridden careers, the ones that are the most difficult are the overhandled ones that come from private homes, where they have been fiddled with, and played about with, when they should have been developing their socialisations skills with other horses.

We have one 19 yr old who came from such a background - he is incapable of being turned out with other horses as he never learnt how to interact with them correctly. We have owned him 7 yrs and I have found one horse in that time who stands up to him and won't be bullied by him.  It's very sad, as he's actually a really nice person - he just never learnt to read communication signals from other horses as a youngster.

I know it's not what you want to hear, OP, but you really aren't helping your young horse at this point.  If she's climbing the fence, do you not think she's trying to get away from an uncomfortable place, not that she is playing, or wanting to be with humans. Horses don't work like that. If she was happy in the field, she would stay there.

(waits to be shot down, like everyone else who has offered well meaning and knowledgable advice)
		
Click to expand...


I don't prevent her from interacting with other horses. 
Also I'm not shooting people down, I'm just sick of people not answering my question, and not listening to the fact I don't have the capability to just turn her out with a group of other youngsters. 
Again, have a nice day but your reply really isn't relevant


----------



## KittenInTheTree (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			There are a limited number of yards in my area, I'm not shipping her off halfway across the country.
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## maximoo (29 June 2016)

Just a standard dressage I have a spare one fits him perfectly use to be my other horses saddle


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

maximoo said:



			Just a standard dressage I have a spare one fits him perfectly use to be my other horses saddle
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## SpringArising (29 June 2016)

Some things to work on:

- poles 
- in-hand manners 
- different stretches 
- loading/unloading (and even travelling)
- roller/saddle
- desensitisation 

I think it sounds like you're doing a good job!


----------



## ester (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			There are a limited number of yards in my area, I'm not shipping her off halfway across the country. As I've said, I've asked for training advice; so please stop telling me to move her.
		
Click to expand...




Kaimar said:



			Why not?
		
Click to expand...

Quite! Plenty of people do when they consider it to be the best thing for their horse at their time of life. You maintain you don't have the capability to turn her out with a group, that isn't true, you are choosing not to. Don't make out that circumstances are preventing it.

So carry on as you are then, head in sand. 
But expect very few people on here to give you lots of training activities to do with your 2 year old. Obviously they are all wrong though and have no experience.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Some things to work on:

- poles 
- in-hand manners 
- different stretches 
- loading/unloading (and even travelling)
- roller/saddle
- desensitisation 

I think it sounds like you're doing a good job!
		
Click to expand...


Thank you added it to my list


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

ester said:



			Quite! Plenty of people do when they consider it to be the best thing for their horse at their time of life. You maintain you don't have the capability to turn her out with a group, that isn't true, you are choosing not to. Don't make out that circumstances are preventing it.

So carry on as you are then, head in sand. 
But expect very few people on here to give you lots of training activities to do with your 2 year old. Obviously they are all wrong though and have no experience.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy having my head in the sand I don't get horrible comments there &#9786;&#65039; Thank you for ensuring I will not be using horse and hound again, as it seems to be incredibly difficult for some people on here to not be down right bitches. 
Ps I've had quite a few people give me some training activities as I acrail asked &#55357;&#56833;
Have a good day.


----------



## ester (29 June 2016)

No one is being horrible, they are just suggesting what is best for your horse's welfare you just don't like the replies and come up with the 'but I can't' line and the fault of circumstances, when in reality it is a won't, that never sits well.- Just say you don't want to!


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

ester said:



			No one is being horrible, they are just suggesting what is best for your horse's welfare you just don't like the replies and come up with the 'but I can't' line and the fault of circumstances, when in reality it is a won't, that never sits well.- Just say you don't want to!
		
Click to expand...

No I don't want to send her off, especially not a good few hours away from me. 
Also I don't have the funds to do it, so I have many reasons for saying that I can't do it. 
Thank you for your irrelevant advice. Have a good day.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

ester said:



			No one is being horrible, they are just suggesting what is best for your horse's welfare you just don't like the replies and come up with the 'but I can't' line and the fault of circumstances, when in reality it is a won't, that never sits well.- Just say you don't want to!
		
Click to expand...

No I don't want to, especially not sending her a few hours away from me. 
Also I can't afford it, so I do have reasons for not wanting to. 
Again thank you for your irreverent advice. Have a nice day.


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

I think you need to assess if you can provide the type of environment this horse needs.



Becca_Daisy said:



			No I don't want to, especially not sending her a few hours away from me. 
Also I can't afford it, so I do have reasons for not wanting to. 
Again thank you for your irreverent advice. Have a nice day.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Auslander (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Again thank you for your irreverent advice. Have a nice day.
		
Click to expand...

Irrelevant...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 June 2016)

Break her to ride, get her out on the roads and in a string and teach her to gallop. 

You say there is a stud near you - ask if you can punt her out with their youngsters for the rest of summer. I am sure they won't say no. What's one more in a field of babies? 

My current 3yo has spent his days since we bought him as a weanling in at night and out during the day with a very mentally immature Welsh cob and my older tb. Both the shetland and cob play like lunatics and bith get put in their place by the tb when they annoy him too much. He has been shown a few times as a 2yo and 3yo. He only gets 'handled' every day to go to and from the field - usually by a rope round his neck. And generally gets left to his own devices from 7am to 8pm. He comes in because we have a mare here too who is an absolute flirt and even though they are well separate I don't want things happening overnight that we can't see! Just incase!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 June 2016)

I have also found the homebred, over handled youngsters the worst things on the planet to deal with! Give me a number from a stud farm any day!


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Damnation said:



			I think you need to assess if you can provide the type of environment this horse needs.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can thank you. Have a nice day


----------



## WelshD (29 June 2016)

Hi Becca

I was in a similar position with my boy (now three) money was incredibly tight for a year or so and I wasn't able to send him anywhere so I had to make the best of what I had. 

In my case I was very lucky as when he came to me he had previously been in a herd and did have good manners

He only has my older gelding for company, not ideal but both are very playful which helps

I have tried to leave him alone in winter but in the summers have taken him showing, marked out lanes using poles on the ground and practiced turning inhand, we have stepped over poles on the ground, met livestock including pigs, learned how to cope with dogs and flappy birds, done the usual umbrella/tarpaulins etc, learned how to load, had the ramp banged up and down while in the box and stepped up and down off a raised platform, walked under dangly streamers and between balloons and over uneven wobbly 'bridges' there have been tents and a party in the field, he has had his mane plaited, tail bandaged, legs wrapped, booted and bandaged, rugs on with and without necks and lots of noisy velcro, sprays sprays and more sprays (old bottles filled with water) we have had a local bike club over, met mopeds and dustcarts, wheelie bins, bonfires, music festivals and a pretend riot

The biggest difference was the showing, he learned more about behaving while among other ponies and its been great for him, we dont go every week though, he has a showing career ahead of him and I dont want him to get stale now

Do I wish I had sent him away? yes I kind of do, he has largely been a pet but I've tried not to indulge him, he has pushed boundaries a lot more than my other pony who did have a real herd 'childhood' though

I will be sending him away to be broken as I do think that when they have been 'pets' its often hard to see things objectively, my other pony has just returned from being schooled and I am glad he went away - he did a lot of growing up in those weeks 

The situation isnt ideal but do the best you can, keep sessions short and interesting


----------



## MrsMozart (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			I enjoy having my head in the sand I don't get horrible comments there &#9786;&#65039; Thank you for ensuring I will not be using horse and hound again, as it seems to be incredibly difficult for some people on here to not be down right bitches. 
Ps I've had quite a few people give me some training activities as I acrail asked &#65533;&#65533;
Have a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa! That was seriously uncalled for - name calling is not acceptable.

People here have offered you advice that you would, in the normal course of events, have to pay a reasonable amount of money to receive.

People have not 'just answered your question' because this is a public forum and where, when people see an issue, they will respond in accordance with their knowledge and experience.


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

You refuse to take advice from those who have worked with youngsters.

You refuse to aknowledge your horses basic mental needs which are just as important as physical ones.

They are not playthings.



Becca_Daisy said:



			Yes I can thank you. Have a nice day
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

WelshD said:



			Hi Becca

I was in a similar position with my boy (now three) money was incredibly tight for a year or so and I wasn't able to send him anywhere so I had to make the best of what I had. 

In my case I was very lucky as when he came to me he had previously been in a herd and did have good manners

He only has my older gelding for company, not ideal but both are very playful which helps

I have tried to leave him alone in winter but in the summers have taken him showing, marked out lanes using poles on the ground and practiced turning inhand, we have stepped over poles on the ground, met livestock including pigs, learned how to cope with dogs and flappy birds, done the usual umbrella/tarpaulins etc, learned how to load, had the ramp banged up and down while in the box and stepped up and down off a raised platform, walked under dangly streamers and between balloons and over uneven wobbly 'bridges' there have been tents and a party in the field, he has had his mane plaited, tail bandaged, legs wrapped, booted and bandaged, rugs on with and without necks and lots of noisy velcro, sprays sprays and more sprays (old bottles filled with water) we have had a local bike club over, met mopeds and dustcarts, wheelie bins, bonfires, music festivals and a pretend riot

The biggest difference was the showing, he learned more about behaving while among other ponies and its been great for him, we dont go every week though, he has a showing career ahead of him and I dont want him to get stale now

Do I wish I had sent him away? yes I kind of do, he has largely been a pet but I've tried not to indulge him, he has pushed boundaries a lot more than my other pony who did have a real herd 'childhood' though

The situation isnt ideal but do the best you can, keep sessions short and interesting
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! My mare isn't over keen on spray bottles at the moment, what did you do to get yours used to it?


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Unfortunately that's not available to us! She gets very naughty and can be bargey if she's just left with my other horse, unless we do something with her most days she gets quite bored and starts to climb out of the field
		
Click to expand...

You will be needing a rehab trainer when she is ready to be broken.  You are well on your way to having a troublesome alpha mare on your hands.  She is ruling you, it should be the other way round.  Respect breeds trust in young horses.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Yes I'll just buy some more youngsters to put in a field that is only big enough for two. Incase you haven't read my original post, I've asked for training advice, not lifestyle.
		
Click to expand...

What do train a two year old walk halt stand .
Stand tied ,pick up it's feet .
Behave when brushed 
You can teach it about rugs boots bandages wear a roller if you must .
But as many others have said doing too much with a two year old and you risk having an over stimulated over handed three year old to back .
I used to be somewhere were we backed a lot of horses and I would do an unhandled one every time over the over handled .
The nicest ones had had minimal but targeted handling .
If your horse is bored in the field it's because it's companionship is not meeting it's needs it's your job to meet it's needs ,that means other young horses.
Your horse must not think you provide entertainment or you risk being in big trouble later .


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			Whoa! That was seriously uncalled for - name calling is not acceptable.

People here have offered you advice that you would, in the normal course of events, have to pay a reasonable amount of money to receive.

People have not 'just answered your question' because this is a public forum and where, when people see an issue, they will respond in accordance with their knowledge and experience.
		
Click to expand...

There is no issue with my mates lifestyle, just because it isn't the same as what someone else has done with there's. And for people to make slanderous comments about the way she is looked after when they have no idea is bitchy


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			You will be needing a rehab trainer when she is ready to be broken.  You are well on your way to having a troublesome alpha mare on your hands.  She is ruling you, it should be the other way round.  Respect breeds trust in young horses.
		
Click to expand...

She's definitely not ruling me, she has manners and knows her boundaries when around people thank you


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Damnation said:



			You refuse to take advice from those who have worked with youngsters.

You refuse to aknowledge your horses basic mental needs which are just as important as physical ones.

They are not playthings.
		
Click to expand...

Never said she was a play thing, you're not the only one who has worked with youngsters. Have a nice evening.


----------



## WelshD (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Thank you so much! My mare isn't over keen on spray bottles at the moment, what did you do to get yours used to it?
		
Click to expand...

constant spraying around them, dancing around with a sprayer in each hand so the noise and feel becomes second nature, same with clippers - blades removed and clippers hung in stable


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

No. But most of them agree with me.

You will have a dangerous, cocky, big, over handled mare with no respect for boundries who is bored out of her tree because she is a toddler and her mates are middle aged.... 

She will be an issue when it comes to any normal setup, she will struggle to cope and it will be because of inadequate horse companionship as a baby.

Do you not understand the implications of your bull headed attitude?


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

WelshD said:



			constant spraying around them, dancing around with a sprayer in each hand so the noise and feel becomes second nature, same with clippers - blades removed and clippers hung in stable
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I'm sure she will love me dancing around lol


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Damnation said:



			No. But most of them agree with me.

You will have a dangerous, cocky, big, over handled mare with no respect for boundries who is bored out of her tree because she is a toddler and her mates are middle aged.... 

She will be an issue when it comes to any normal setup, she will struggle to cope and it will be because of inadequate horse companionship as a baby.

Do you not understand the implications of your bull headed attitude?
		
Click to expand...

She has boundaries thank you 
Do you not understand that I'm not able to send her away? 
I've got no choice but to make the best of what I've got. 
Please stop replying now, you're not being helpful in the slightest. 
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			She's definitely not ruling me, she has manners and knows her boundaries when around people thank you
		
Click to expand...

The fact you are asking for help and your replies suggest something very different.  The raising of young horses is a skill and a huge responsibility.  Good luck, you will need it.


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

Then you need to assess the suitability of your home as it will be detrimental to crucial mental development of this animal that you have a duty to raise correctly.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			There is no issue with my mates lifestyle, just because it isn't the same as what someone else has done with there's. And for people to make slanderous comments about the way she is looked after when they have no idea is bitchy
		
Click to expand...

It's not slanderous, that's spoken not written, and it would only be so if it weren't true, which would call for experienced professional experts, which these people are. Apart from which, you referred to them as bitches, which is different to referring to the excellent advice you've received as being bitchy.

On this point I will bow out as I, like so many others on here, whilst sorry to know that there's another issue in the making, cannot teach those who will not learn.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 June 2016)

The real question is - why did you buy a youngster when you appear not best equipped or knowledgeable enough to deal with one? You say you have worked with youngsters before but the sort of questions you are asking makes it obvious you don't actually have a clue. I also suspect, from the way you write and react, that you are quite young.


----------



## windand rain (29 June 2016)

Although I agree her best option would be to be out and learn to be a horse. You are fairly clear you are not willing to do so so I would get her out showing. Showing is the best education a horse can get. They learn to be bathed, groomed, mane pulled and plaited, tail sorted, loaded, unloaded, traffic, pushchairs, kids, fair grounds, ridden horses, bouncy castles. Mind you it is hard work and you may not like the comments from the judge every time as it is very subjective


----------



## justabob (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Never said she was a play thing, you're not the only one who has worked with youngsters. Have a nice evening.
		
Click to expand...

I am going to go against the grain here Becca, not everyone has the perfect environment according to this forum. Most class us all useless and follow their leader. I can see absolutely no problem at all in educating a 2 year old, a horse that is going to be big. In my opinion I would rather start it now than wait until it was fully mature, but I am old school. I did just that with a horse I bred, I long reigned him on roads, trimmed him, washed him got him used to life. I even did youngstock classes with him in hand. He came 3rd at the Royal Welsh. I sold him, he was bought by Brooke Staples and became an advanced eventer. So carry on and handle your youngster, that is why we have them.....to enjoy.


----------



## be positive (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Unfortunately that's not available to us! She gets very naughty and can be bargey if she's just left with my other horse, unless we do something with her most days she gets quite bored and starts to climb out of the field
		
Click to expand...

I think this says she is ruling the roost, making demands and showing who is in charge, a young horse should not be bored being a horse, they know nothing else and need nothing more than basic handling, having feet done, spending the odd bit of time in a stable at the age of 2, they need to be out with other horses to keep them occupied and amused, they should not require human interaction and certainly should not be bargey, naughty and start demanding attention if they don't get their own way, she sounds like a spoilt toddler .

You don't want to listen to the very experienced people that have replied I hope she does not prove to be too much once she is ready to start under saddle as many overhandled young horses do, I have broken many and the easiest have been those with minimal handling although some light showing has been beneficial, the worst were the ones wanting attention constantly and many vets know that "homebreds" can be the most difficult for them to deal with, by homebreds they don't mean stud bred but solo foals, solo youngsters that have not been turned out in herds.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

EKW said:



			The real question is - why did you buy a youngster when you appear not best equipped or knowledgeable enough to deal with one? You say you have worked with youngsters before but the sort of questions you are asking makes it obvious you don't actually have a clue. I also suspect, from the way you write and react, that you are quite young.
		
Click to expand...

Because I wanted some new ideas from people, which from the people I have had proper answers from, has been very helpful. And I'm 20, so yes I would be quite young, how is that relevant?


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

justabob said:



			I am going to go against the grain here Becca, not everyone has the perfect environment according to this forum. Most class us all useless and follow their leader. I can see absolutely no problem at all in educating a 2 year old, a horse that is going to be big. In my opinion I would rather start it now than wait until it was fully mature, but I am old school. I did just that with a horse I bred, I long reigned him on roads, trimmed him, washed him got him used to life. I even did youngstock classes with him in hand. He came 3rd at the Royal Welsh. I sold him, he was bought by Brooke Staples and became an advanced eventer. So carry on and handle your youngster, that is why we have them.....to enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for a decent answer! She's going to be a big girl and I'd rather teach her manners whilst she's young. Well done on getting 3rd!


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

be positive said:



			I think this says she is ruling the roost, making demands and showing who is in charge, a young horse should not be bored being a horse, they know nothing else and need nothing more than basic handling, having feet done, spending the odd bit of time in a stable at the age of 2, they need to be out with other horses to keep them occupied and amused, they should not require human interaction and certainly should not be bargey, naughty and start demanding attention if they don't get their own way, she sounds like a spoilt toddler .

You don't want to listen to the very experienced people that have replied I hope she does not prove to be too much once she is ready to start under saddle as many overhandled young horses do, I have broken many and the easiest have been those with minimal handling although some light showing has been beneficial, the worst were the ones wanting attention constantly and many vets know that "homebreds" can be the most difficult for them to deal with, by homebreds they don't mean stud bred but solo foals, solo youngsters that have not been turned out in herds.
		
Click to expand...

She very much enjoys her life thanks and has plenty of interaction with other horses. She's not too much to handle in the slightest, all I was asking for was some new ideas on things to do with her, which she definitely enjoys.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

windand rain said:



			Although I agree her best option would be to be out and learn to be a horse. You are fairly clear you are not willing to do so so I would get her out showing. Showing is the best education a horse can get. They learn to be bathed, groomed, mane pulled and plaited, tail sorted, loaded, unloaded, traffic, pushchairs, kids, fair grounds, ridden horses, bouncy castles. Mind you it is hard work and you may not like the comments from the judge every time as it is very subjective
		
Click to expand...

I am very interested in getting her to some local shows, although I won't be able to enter all the time due to money.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Damnation said:



			Then you need to assess the suitability of your home as it will be detrimental to crucial mental development of this animal that you have a duty to raise correctly.
		
Click to expand...

The suitability of her home is fine thank you. Have a nice night.


----------



## SpringArising (29 June 2016)

justabob said:



			I am going to go against the grain here Becca, not everyone has the perfect environment according to this forum. Most class us all useless and follow their leader. I can see absolutely no problem at all in educating a 2 year old, a horse that is going to be big. In my opinion I would rather start it now than wait until it was fully mature, but I am old school. So carry on and handle your youngster, that is why we have them.....to enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Said everything I wanted to.


----------



## shadowboy (29 June 2016)

My two year old is handled daily. He spends 23.5 hours of the day doing what her wants. I bring him up the yard. Do his feet, feed, groom, walk him past whatever farm machinery there happens to be on the yard, let him sniff/touch them etc. Get him used to walking over tarps/ between narrow gaps / practice gates that open into towards him (from the ground) walk him past lawn mowers or anything noisy and sometimes feed him in the trailer. He seems to love it.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (29 June 2016)

And this is exactly why I would NEVER buy a homebred... 

The phrase 'he is my absolute baby' is an instant no from me.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

shadowboy said:



			My two year old is handled daily. He spends 23.5 hours of the day doing what her wants. I bring him up the yard. Do his feet, feed, groom, walk him past whatever farm machinery there happens to be on the yard, let him sniff/touch them etc. Get him used to walking over tarps/ between narrow gaps / practice gates that open into towards him (from the ground) walk him past lawn mowers or anything noisy and sometimes feed him in the trailer. He seems to love it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you just added gates and narrow gaps into my list! 
My 2 year old loves it as well &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2016)

I pity this youngster. You are ignoring her fundamental needs.

If I were you, I'd sell her to someone who can accommodate her needs.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			And this is exactly why I would NEVER buy a homebred... 

The phrase 'he is my absolute baby' is an instant no from me. 

Click to expand...

Luckily I have no intentions on selling her. She is a wonderful horse with an even more wonderful personality, I'm very lucky to have found her.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Damnation said:



			I pity this youngster. You are ignoring her fundamental needs.

If I were you, I'd sell her to someone who can accommodate her needs.
		
Click to expand...

Her needs are very well accommodated, she is a very happy horse. You are purely making a judgement.


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Her needs are very well accommodated, she is a very happy horse. You are purely making a judgement.
		
Click to expand...

In thought we had already established you can't (or won't) meet her needs.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			In thought we had already established you can't (or won't) meet her needs.
		
Click to expand...

Think what you want, but anyone who has actually met my mare knows she is perfectly happy. Now unless you have anything useful to say, good night.


----------



## SpringArising (29 June 2016)

Damnation said:



			I pity this youngster. You are ignoring her fundamental needs.

If I were you, I'd sell her to someone who can accommodate her needs.
		
Click to expand...




EQUIDAE said:



			In thought we had already established you can't (or won't) meet her needs.
		
Click to expand...

Go find someone else to pick on now.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Go find someone else to pick on now.
		
Click to expand...

Is that aimed at me?


----------



## SpringArising (29 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Is that aimed at me?
		
Click to expand...

No, Becca


----------



## ester (29 June 2016)

There's only one person on this thread using bad language and being impolite, and it isn't Equidae. I never understand why people can't remain civil even if they disagree with the responses.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

ester said:



			There's only one person on this thread using bad language and being impolite, and it isn't Equidae. I never understand why people can't remain civil even if they disagree with the responses.
		
Click to expand...

I have been VERY polite considering how some of these people have made me feel this evening. Yes I'll hold my hands up and say I made a mistake saying that some people on here can be bitches, however trying to impose a certain way of doing things onto someone, and then insulting the way they are looking after their horse, saying it should be sold etc. isn't polite either. 
I have tried to be civil with the people I have disagreed with, but now some of the comments I'm recovering back are borderline abusive in my opinion.


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 June 2016)

No one can make you feel anything - we have offered advice, if that hits a nerve and pricks your concience then that is yourself, deep down agreeing that we may have a point. Just because you don't like what we have said, and the advice we have given, doesn't make it bad advice.

Eta - I would not include calling people bitches VERY polite.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			No one can make you feel anything - we have offered advice, if that hits a nerve and pricks your concience then that is yourself, deep down agreeing that we may have a point. Just because you don't like what we have said, and the advice we have given, doesn't make it bad advice.
		
Click to expand...

You've slightly deterred from advice yourself by saying I can't or won't meet her needs. I politely turned down the advice the first time it was posed to me, what upset me was all of you continuing and degrading the way my horse is looking after, not me thinking that you are correct.


----------



## Jnhuk (29 June 2016)

I found this book very useful to me with my youngster 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-Backing-Complete-Handling-Young/dp/0715312847

Also have a look at how western horsemanship for groundwork for ideas - Buck Brannanman, Tom Dorrance are a good start to google on youtube

Like you I didn't have an ideal youngster herd for him to be with but he lived in a herd environment before he was weaned then I did the best that I could with similar aged playpal and older mare then latterly geldings but I certainly didn't do stuff everyday with them in terms of handling etc...  and allowed him time to learn to be a horse and especially one of my geldings was fairly good at playing with him and yet keeping him in line. He is now five and we are having a lot of fun with him. 

You will be in the best position to judge how you feel your youngster is doing in terms of mental and physical development and I am sure if you have any concerns at any point then you will deal with it and sort that out. 

I am trying to remember what age I started to take my youngster out for occasional short in hand walks - think he was rising 3 - but we are lucky to have reasonably quiet roads and a local forest where we could safely go.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (29 June 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			I found this book very useful to me with my youngster 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-Backing-Complete-Handling-Young/dp/0715312847

Also have a look at how western horsemanship for groundwork for ideas - Buck Brannanman, Tom Dorrance are a good start to google on youtube

Like you I didn't have an ideal youngster herd for him to be with but he lived in a herd environment before he was weaned then I did the best that I could with similar aged playpal and older mare then latterly geldings but I certainly didn't do stuff everyday with them in terms of handling etc...  and allowed him time to learn to be a horse and especially one of my geldings was fairly good at playing with him and yet keeping him in line. He is now five and we are having a lot of fun with him. 

You will be in the best position to judge how you feel your youngster is doing in terms of mental and physical development and I am sure if you have any concerns at any point then you will deal with it and sort that out. 

I am trying to remember what age I started to take my youngster out for occasional short in hand walks - think he was rising 3 - but we are lucky to have reasonably quiet roads and a local forest where we could safely go.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I'll look into them and the book in the morning!


----------



## justabob (29 June 2016)

Becca, welcome to the livery yard mentality of this charming forum. You have behaved with decorum that I would have found hard to do. You asked a perfectly sensible question, and they have all followed each other in their usual pack mentality. Take not a jot of notice and carry on with your youngster as you are doing. Well done.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (30 June 2016)

justabob said:



			Becca, welcome to the livery yard mentality of this charming forum. You have behaved with decorum that I would have found hard to do. You asked a perfectly sensible question, and they have all followed each other in their usual pack mentality. Take not a jot of notice and carry on with your youngster as you are doing. Well done.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I've had a quite a few good ideas given to me, so I'll continue to do stuff with my mare regardless of what they think!


----------



## MileAMinute (30 June 2016)

Maybe aim to take her to some inhand shows? You can practise in the field beforehand. Good experience for her and gets her used to a show environment.
I didn't do a lot with my gelding at 2, he came in for a brush and a token feed and we practised picking feet up (he was mollycoddled by previous owner and had no concept of personal space or basic handling). He spent 30 mins out of the field 4 or 5 times a week. Once he was 3 we went to a few shows which really boosted his confidence in loading, travelling and the show field.
He grew up to be an absolute gentleman and my best friend. I had to sell him when I had my daughter and I regret it every day. Sadly my hands were tied.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (30 June 2016)

MileAMinute said:



			Maybe aim to take her to some inhand shows? You can practise in the field beforehand. Good experience for her and gets her used to a show environment.
I didn't do a lot with my gelding at 2, he came in for a brush and a token feed and we practised picking feet up (he was mollycoddled by previous owner and had no concept of personal space or basic handling). He spent 30 mins out of the field 4 or 5 times a week. Once he was 3 we went to a few shows which really boosted his confidence in loading, travelling and the show field.
He grew up to be an absolute gentleman and my best friend. I had to sell him when I had my daughter and I regret it every day. Sadly my hands were tied.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm thinking about inhand shows, how did you get yours used to loading?


----------



## ester (30 June 2016)

Just because people agree does not mean they have some sort of pack mentality, they just happen to agree with each other. At other times, shock horror, they disagree with each other on things :eek3:

Of course you will continue, people make suggestions all the time, they are suggestions/what they would do in the same situation they don't/can't/wouldn't expect everyone to follow them.

It addition to the can't/won't difference it always riles me when people pick and choose who they are polite to based on their answers, or get irritated at answers they deem different to the question - this is a forum, on a forum threads often start to deviate from the initial question this often isn't  a bad thing as it opens a wider discussion on a topic. 
People know that we can't always provide what might be deemed 'perfect' situations for our horses as we live with yard constraints etc. But usually it helps if there is some sort of acceptance of that and that you are trying to make the best of the situation you have/what can you do to improve it rather than stamping your feet and saying it's perfectly fine (having said the mare was climbing out the field which obviously didn't sound like a nice happy settled youngster to most) and can't possibly change which is how it came across . People were just trying to give you alternative options other than more training and handling for a 2 year old given their experiences of over handled youngsters suggesting you need to be aware that can become a problem.


----------



## Jenna1406 (30 June 2016)

I bought my (now 4 year old) when she was a yearling and she only had the company of my older mare, who wasnt very playful.  I did minimal things with her like I said in my first post, took her showing, took her to the beach in hand when she was 2.

My filly is now back by myself with the help of my OH, I have no experience with youngsters and now my 4 year old will go to shows ridden with no issue, hacks out by herself and in company.

Just because a youngster wasnt turned out with other youngsters, doesnt mean they are going to be spoiled.  Breagha is my pet and if she tries to over step her mark, I remind her that I am the boss.  

OP just do over do things with your youngster as I only had to do things a few times.  Good luck.


----------



## paddi22 (30 June 2016)

Becca_Daisy said:



			Yeah I'm thinking about inhand shows, how did you get yours used to loading?
		
Click to expand...

I brought two year old and other young minipony into a paddock and left the box there with the partitions out and the front and back ramp down. i'd then put treats and buckets into the box and they would potter on and off themselves. after a few days they would just go up and down the ramp themselves, and stand in the box to eat. never had hassle loading them ever since. I prefer doing it that way as they go at their own pace and work it out themselves.


----------



## epeters91 (30 June 2016)

My filly was exactly the same as yours, I have a similar set up she was kept with a Shetland companion who was 6 years old so they played together and had fun. My girl would get bored being in the field all the time so I always introduced things in little amounts to keep her busy. When she was two she would walk out in hand, practiced a little walking and trotting in hand for showing, picked up all feet well, tied up well, loaded and unloaded in the trailer, had a roller on and did a tiny bit of long reining to see what she thought, lots of grooming and when we did show prep we even tried mini clippers on her for her bridlepath and fetlocks.

By introducing things little and often she enjoyed what she was doing and ended up with a super temperament, great trust in her handler because she had no bad experiences and took everything in her stride. If I felt it was too much for her I backed off and left her in the field for a bit but she never struggled or didn't enjoy what we were doing.

I have seen plenty of youngsters that have been turned out and because of lack of handling they don't have confidence in new situations or they fidget a lot and don't want to be tied up/stand still/listen to the handler.

Ultimately it depends on the horse, some need to be turned away others enjoy  being handled and learning new things. Best of luck with your filly sounds like your giving her a good start to me.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (30 June 2016)

ester said:



			Just because people agree does not mean they have some sort of pack mentality, they just happen to agree with each other. At other times, shock horror, they disagree with each other on things :eek3:

Of course you will continue, people make suggestions all the time, they are suggestions/what they would do in the same situation they don't/can't/wouldn't expect everyone to follow them.

It addition to the can't/won't difference it always riles me when people pick and choose who they are polite to based on their answers, or get irritated at answers they deem different to the question - this is a forum, on a forum threads often start to deviate from the initial question this often isn't  a bad thing as it opens a wider discussion on a topic. 
People know that we can't always provide what might be deemed 'perfect' situations for our horses as we live with yard constraints etc. But usually it helps if there is some sort of acceptance of that and that you are trying to make the best of the situation you have/what can you do to improve it rather than stamping your feet and saying it's perfectly fine (having said the mare was climbing out the field which obviously didn't sound like a nice happy settled youngster to most) and can't possibly change which is how it came across . People were just trying to give you alternative options other than more training and handling for a 2 year old given their experiences of over handled youngsters suggesting you need to be aware that can become a problem.
		
Click to expand...

The first time it was mentioned I politely told the poster that it isn't a possibility for me, and it soon moved from alternative suggestions to becoming insulting in the way at which my horse is kept, and my knowledge of horses. If people are aware that you can't always have the perfect setup, they would have been able to suggest something else, instead of just repeating the same point over and over again.


----------



## Becca_Daisy (30 June 2016)

epeters91 said:



			My filly was exactly the same as yours, I have a similar set up she was kept with a Shetland companion who was 6 years old so they played together and had fun. My girl would get bored being in the field all the time so I always introduced things in little amounts to keep her busy. When she was two she would walk out in hand, practiced a little walking and trotting in hand for showing, picked up all feet well, tied up well, loaded and unloaded in the trailer, had a roller on and did a tiny bit of long reining to see what she thought, lots of grooming and when we did show prep we even tried mini clippers on her for her bridlepath and fetlocks.

By introducing things little and often she enjoyed what she was doing and ended up with a super temperament, great trust in her handler because she had no bad experiences and took everything in her stride. If I felt it was too much for her I backed off and left her in the field for a bit but she never struggled or didn't enjoy what we were doing.

I have seen plenty of youngsters that have been turned out and because of lack of handling they don't have confidence in new situations or they fidget a lot and don't want to be tied up/stand still/listen to the handler.

Ultimately it depends on the horse, some need to be turned away others enjoy  being handled and learning new things. Best of luck with your filly sounds like your giving her a good start to me.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she loves to do things and every new thing we've tried with her she takes in her stride also.


----------



## Holly7 (30 June 2016)

Wow what a lengthy post with all sorts of responses !!!!   

I will add my ten pence worth .......... I raised a welsh cob from 6 months old to 18 (when sadly PTS).  6 months to 11 months she was stabled most of the time, as my yard was unsuitable for youngsters.  I moved her and my older mare to a more suitable yard for them both, although I lost my wonderful hacking!  But there lives were better, being able to live out 24/7. The baby lived out with another youngster from then until 2. She was checked daily and came in on the odd occasion for grooming etc but came in regularly for her feet to be trimmed.  During her 2-3 year she was shown in hand. She lived out all summer but I stabled her overnight over the winter (as felt really bad having seen her the previous winter soaking wet etc! - field was next to the driveway!). She learnt to bath, be trimmed, walk in hand correctly and politely and learnt to load. I started long reining her at 3 with a roller on. (She had already been bitted due to inhand showing). She also learnt what cars were about. She did little more than that. She was separated from her young field mate that year as he had turned 4 and was taken for backing, so she was only then with my older mare. At 4 she was backed. She was the easiest horse I have ever backed - I just jumped on her bareback! (other ground work had been completed prior to this - I'm not a total looney!!!)  At 5 the older mare died beside her in the field from a heart attack. It was hard but she got to say goodbye her own way, so she knew she was gone (happened in front of me on morning turnout). 

To this day I would say that she was the most loving, genuine horse in the world. She was a tom-boy and hated too much canoodling but my god she had so much love to give.  

I bred a beautiful filly from her (having moved yards). Her up bringing was different though. She lived with a similar age foal at weaning. Stabled at night and out to play in the day. They were out together for the next summer but that winter they were separated as the field mate kept getting abscesses etc. so I turned her back out with her mother. A week later her mother kicked her and broke her splint bone !!! so she spent most her time stabled until the injury was mended. She was handled a hell of a lot due this. When fully mended she was turned out by herself next to her mother as there was nothing else available to me at that time to accommodate her. She was backed at 3 and half then turned away until her 4th year. Now she was even politer than her mother in day to day situations. Nothing at all fazed her. When she was backed the first thing she did was frog march me down the road totally by herself as if to say "come on, lets explore the world together"......so so brave.  I sadly had to her put to sleep with her mother at the age of 6 (extremely long heart breaking story).

I have just purchased the half sister of my welsh cob mare that I so dearly loved, from the same breeder. She is 2 years old. She has been left in field most of her life with two other youngsters. She has had minimal handling. She is another loving horse, that wants to learn new things and takes everything in her stride, although I am lucky though to be able to turn her out with another youngster. 

I guess what I'm saying is, my homebred and extremely well handled horses have never ever been bolshy or hard work as others have suggested. Both were easy to back and both were scoring over 70% UA when competed, but we all have our backing ways. Currently at my yard there is a herd of youngsters that are not handled (bar injections & the odd feet trim) and I can say is : ALL of them are rude and bolshy as they are not handled enough IMO. God help the people who end up backing them ! 

So Becca, do what you think is right and try new things that you want to. You will learn what your baby wants to do, what it doesn't like and what might need working on more etc.

In an ideal world none of us would own horses as they would all be running wild being left to their own devices with no human intervention!!! but here we all are, loving our horses in our own ways and trying our best to provide and educate them to the best of our abilities.

Good luck and love every single minute of it!


----------



## Becca_Daisy (30 June 2016)

Holly7 said:



			Wow what a lengthy post with all sorts of responses !!!!   

I will add my ten pence worth .......... I raised a welsh cob from 6 months old to 18 (when sadly PTS).  6 months to 11 months she was stabled most of the time, as my yard was unsuitable for youngsters.  I moved her and my older mare to a more suitable yard for them both, although I lost my wonderful hacking!  But there lives were better, being able to live out 24/7. The baby lived out with another youngster from then until 2. She was checked daily and came in on the odd occasion for grooming etc but came in regularly for her feet to be trimmed.  During her 2-3 year she was shown in hand. She lived out all summer but I stabled her overnight over the winter (as felt really bad having seen her the previous winter soaking wet etc! - field was next to the driveway!). She learnt to bath, be trimmed, walk in hand correctly and politely and learnt to load. I started long reining her at 3 with a roller on. (She had already been bitted due to inhand showing). She also learnt what cars were about. She did little more than that. She was separated from her young field mate that year as he had turned 4 and was taken for backing, so she was only then with my older mare. At 4 she was backed. She was the easiest horse I have ever backed - I just jumped on her bareback! (other ground work had been completed prior to this - I'm not a total looney!!!)  At 5 the older mare died beside her in the field from a heart attack. It was hard but she got to say goodbye her own way, so she knew she was gone (happened in front of me on morning turnout). 

To this day I would say that she was the most loving, genuine horse in the world. She was a tom-boy and hated too much canoodling but my god she had so much love to give.  

I bred a beautiful filly from her (having moved yards). Her up bringing was different though. She lived with a similar age foal at weaning. Stabled at night and out to play in the day. They were out together for the next summer but that winter they were separated as the field mate kept getting abscesses etc. so I turned her back out with her mother. A week later her mother kicked her and broke her splint bone !!! so she spent most her time stabled until the injury was mended. She was handled a hell of a lot due this. When fully mended she was turned out by herself next to her mother as there was nothing else available to me at that time to accommodate her. She was backed at 3 and half then turned away until her 4th year. Now she was even politer than her mother in day to day situations. Nothing at all fazed her. When she was backed the first thing she did was frog march me down the road totally by herself as if to say "come on, lets explore the world together"......so so brave.  I sadly had to her put to sleep with her mother at the age of 6 (extremely long heart breaking story).

I have just purchased the half sister of my welsh cob mare that I so dearly loved, from the same breeder. She is 2 years old. She has been left in field most of her life with two other youngsters. She has had minimal handling. She is another loving horse, that wants to learn new things and takes everything in her stride, although I am lucky though to be able to turn her out with another youngster. 

I guess what I'm saying is, my homebred and extremely well handled horses have never ever been bolshy or hard work as others have suggested. Both were easy to back and both were scoring over 70% UA when competed, but we all have our backing ways. Currently at my yard there is a herd of youngsters that are not handled (bar injections & the odd feet trim) and I can say is : ALL of them are rude and bolshy as they are not handled enough IMO. God help the people who end up backing them ! 

So Becca, do what you think is right and try new things that you want to. You will learn what your baby wants to do, what it doesn't like and what might need working on more etc.

In an ideal world none of us would own horses as they would all be running wild being left to their own devices with no human intervention!!! but here we all are, loving our horses in our own ways and trying our best to provide and educate them to the best of our abilities.

Good luck and love every single minute of it!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! So sorry to hear about yours being put to sleep &#55357;&#56852; I'd love for her to be in with another youngster, but the Colt on our yard hasn't been cut yet which is a definite no go for me! She's a very loving horse, who at times can be bolshy but she is fully aware of her place. I think it's just a case of whatever is most suitable for the youngster in question! Lovely to hear your view on it.


----------



## Moomin1 (30 June 2016)

MileAMinute said:



			Maybe aim to take her to some inhand shows? You can practise in the field beforehand. Good experience for her and gets her used to a show environment.
I didn't do a lot with my gelding at 2, he came in for a brush and a token feed and we practised picking feet up (he was mollycoddled by previous owner and had no concept of personal space or basic handling). He spent 30 mins out of the field 4 or 5 times a week. Once he was 3 we went to a few shows which really boosted his confidence in loading, travelling and the show field.
He grew up to be an absolute gentleman and my best friend. I had to sell him when I had my daughter and I regret it every day. Sadly my hands were tied.
		
Click to expand...

Get him back.  Last I saw he was for sale the other week


----------

